# A Few of my Local Bottles, etc.



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm new here so I thought I'd show a few pics of my collection, including my local Michigan City and LaPorte Indiana bottles.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 19, 2015)

Very nice looking collection.  Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------

